# [Solved] Dracut systemd initramfs verschlüsseltes Root FS

## forrestfunk81

Hallo zusammen,

Seit dem Wechsel zu Systemd letzten August habe ich kein verschlüsseltes Root mehr. Jetzt will ich auf einer Platte eine Kopie meines aktuellen Systems mit verschlüsseltem Root FS anlegen. Partition ist erstellt, cryptluks format und mkbtrfs und Co durchgeführt, System mittels rsync kopiert und nötige Änderungen sind vorgenommen.

Also ran ans initramfs. Da ein selbsterstelltes oldschool initramfs mit init und switch root auf systemd bei den letzten Versuchen immer Probleme machte, habe ich mich jetzt für Systemd auch im initramfs entschieden. Wie ich das initramfs erstelle ist mir eigentlich egal. Ich habs mal mit dracut versucht. Da das neue verschlüsselte Root sda2 nicht bootet ohne initramfs, will ich dieses aus dem alten nicht verschlüsselten Root sdb1 heraus erstellen.

```
add_dracutmodules+="crypt systemd btrfs dmraid"
```

```
title Gentoo Linux (sda / current + systemd)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz quiet root=/dev/sda2 video=uvesafb:1280x1024-32,mtrr:3,ywrap console=tty1 init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd rd.luks=1 rd.lvm=0 rd.md=0 rd.luks.allow-discards rd.luks.uuid=d556c5ff-c2f3-4b28-974b-7d085f75389b KEYMAP=de

initrd /boot/initramfs-3.12.16-gentoo.img

```

Fehlermeldung beim Booten:

```

dracut-initqueue[220]: Failed to start systemd-cryptsetup@luks\x2dd556c5ff\x2dc2f3\blabla\blabla.service: unit systemd-cryptsetup@luks\blablabla\bla.service failed to load: no such file or directory

```

In der Notfall Shell innerhalb des initramfs ist cryptsetup vorhanden, ich kann sda2 dort entschlüsseln und mounten, aber es kommt keine automatische Passwortabfrage, kein automatisches Mount.

Dracut baut das initramfs wohl so, dass es das aktuelle root booten kann. Was bei mir so nicht gewollt ist. Ich möchte ja aus dem System sdb1 heraus ein initramfs für das verschlüsselte sda2 erstellen. Ich habe auch schon versucht, /etc/fstab/ so zu modifizieren, dass es so aussieht, wie wenn ich das neue root sda2 gebootet hätte und habe dann dracut mit dem Parameter --fstab ausgeführt. Das führt allerdings zum gleichen Fehler.

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wie ich ein funktionierendes initramfs mit systemd für ein verschlüsseltes Root FS erstellen kann? Ob mit Dracut oder was anderem ist mir egal.

----------

## qwob

Hi forrestfunk81

falls das Problem noch aktuell ist kannst du mal versuchen in /etc/dracut.conf hostonly=no zu setzen. Dann erzeugt

dracut ein generisches initramfs dass laut manpage in der lage sein soll von einer veränderten root partition zu booten.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hi qwob,

Danke für den Hiweis, es hat aber leider auch nix geholfen. Ich bekomme weiterhin die gleiche Fehlermeldung:

```
dracut-initqueue[220]: Failed to start systemd-cryptsetup@luks\x2dd556c5ff\x2dc2f3\blabla\blabla.service: unit systemd-cryptsetup@luks\blablabla\bla.service failed to load: no such file or directory 
```

(ohne 'bla' aber mit kryptischen Zeichenfolgen, auf Bedarf kann ichs auch komplett abtippen)

----------

## forrestfunk81

Mit Dracut und systemd innerhalb des initramfs hab ichs leider nicht hinbekommen. Deshalb genkernel mit generiertem init Skript. Das funktioniert auch wunderbar, bisher traten keine Probleme auf. Wahrscheinlich lagen die Probleme von letztem Jahr an meinem selbsterstelltem initramfs.

--> solved

----------

